# Good looking multistorey carparks??



## Welshlad (Apr 22, 2003)

is there such a thing?

Post pics, lets have a look at these beauties


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

Arnhem, huit points?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The best, and most expensive option is to hide all cars underground, or under buildings/shopping complexes. 

But those towers (forget the name) in Chicago on the canals looks quite good. 

edit: Marina towers:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Japanese Style*


----------



## Il_Milanese (Jan 31, 2006)

^^ That's the coolest thing ever!:cheers:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

A new car park in Milan (thanks to TONYBUILD)


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Almere, The Netherlands;



Cermivelli said:


> Al bekende afbeeldingen, maar nu van iets betere (grotere) kwaliteit.
> 
> De nieuwe waaggarage:


----------



## FK (Oct 24, 2004)

^^ Looks cool!


----------



## Rahmani (Jun 14, 2006)

Chriszwolle said:


> The best, and most expensive option is to hide all cars underground, or under buildings/shopping complexes.
> 
> But those towers (forget the name) in Chicago on the canals looks quite good.
> 
> edit: Marina towers:


I would probally go to the top, park my car and enjoy the view a few times a year.


----------



## SuburbanWalker (Jun 23, 2007)

Only the first 15 floors or so are carparks. 

The best looking carpark is Parkhaus Engelenschanze in Munster:


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Multistorey carpark in the historic warehouse district (Speicherstadt) in Hamburg


















It is built in a similar style like the old warehouses
In the front: the carpark, in the back: an old warehouse


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

heres a portion of one in portland or


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

Hamburg huit points
Milan dix points


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

The Autostadt at Wolfsburg - I believe these towers are parking lots too,albeit only for new cars...


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

japanese001 said:


>


 this is the coolest thing ever ... I love to see everything japanese, which is always make everything modern-technology-based like this :drools:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
This tecnology exists since decades: in Milan there are lot of automathic car parks (most underground) 
I think the first ones are of '70s


----------



## Il_Milanese (Jan 31, 2006)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> This tecnology exists since decades: in Milan there are lot of automathic car parks (most underground)
> I think the first ones are of '70s


Where? I've never seen one! Are they public? Would love to visit.

Grazie


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
There are many private ones built since '90s in courts of old buildings with not enough area to build traditional underground car parks

But there are even public ones: for istance one in Piazza della Repubblica (inside the former Montedison bld... I remember I was a child the first time I saw it, going to park the car with my father: early '80s, for sure), another one in Largo La Foppa/Moscova and in Via Farini


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

Not sure if this could be considered as good looking, but... is still a very functional urban artifact.










Salvatorplatz Multistorey Carpark, Münich.​


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> ^^
> This tecnology exists since decades: in Milan there are lot of automathic car parks (most underground)
> I think the first ones are of '70s


In Barcelona, we also have automatic car parks. One of them has got 11 floors underground!
:yes:


----------

